# Gentle reminder to wear your PPE



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Personal Protective Equipment is a good thing to use if you are a woodworker.

I could not find my respirator as I was prepping to do some sanding. In my head, "I don't need it. Its just a small piece (mallet)." 

So I have no idea how much fine purple heart dust I sucked in but I have been coughing for 8 hours straight. It'll clear up by tomorrow but I am miserable right now. Bad repeat personal experience I forget between events. I hate sanding so don't do it very often.

So just a friendly reminder not to forget eye, hearing, and breathing protection when working around your tools. I still have all my finger digits and want to keep them. 

Remember, your tools have bad days and they will want to hurt you if you don't respect them. Like I did today.

Happy woodworking.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Make a sanding table that sucks the air around what you are sanding out through a tube to the outside, or at least into a filter that expels dust=free air!

Joe


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I built one of those a few years ago, works great - Making a downdraft sanding box


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks gents. Definitely going onto my need to build list.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

difalkner said:


> I built one of those a few years ago, works great - Making a downdraft sanding box
> View attachment 402425


I think you're going to find this to be a game changer. I consider mine to be one of the most critical pieces of equipment in my shop. It, probably, gets used more than the bandsaws or table saw.

I added a back, sides and top, That cranked up the efficiency about 1000%. When I do something with the Foredom grinder and a carbide bit that hogs off a lot of material, I can watch the sawdust roll off the project and move into the booth and down the holes.

I even use if for small router projects.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've got to make one of those! I do a minimum of sanding, but with breathing issues, I can't afford to inhale any more sawdust. I have all the 4 inch connectors needed to cause substantial air flow.


----------

